

Manic modder: Inside Ben Heck's world of bonsai computing - callum85
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29011895

======
tdicola
Wow, cool to see Ben Heck featured in the BBC. If you want to see a lot of his
recent stuff check out his youtube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/thebenheckshow](https://www.youtube.com/user/thebenheckshow)

------
LukeShu
I found it odd that the article never mentioned his full last name;
Heckendorn.

------
spike021
I didn't realize he's still modding things. Haven't heard about him in at
least a couple years.

